# Ears?



## Cihitch (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone with hashimotos or enlarged thyroid have ear fullness? I have high thyroid antibodies, had an aultrasound and my thyroid is enlarged. My ears are driving me crazy! They don't hurt but feels like fullness.


----------



## b1791 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes, I absolutely have that feeling...it is very annoying. It seems to be worse when my thyroid is inflamed. Every once in a while it will affect my hearing for a few minutes as well.


----------



## Cihitch (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes! It's awful. Has your doctor said anything about it? I am going to go back to the ENT because of it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You bettcha'! Inflammation and swelling travels to the ears, tonsils, base of the tongue.

Sounds like you may need a CAT scan instead of an ultra-sound.

Let us know what your ENT has to offer by way of comment or definitive action.

Geez!!! You cannot be feeling well.

Hugs,


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

YES! And I have NEVER had problems with my ears until about 3 years ago (I'm 31 now) and I constantly have an issue with my left ear. It probably doesn't help that I also have allergy/sinus issues as well, there is probably some kind of duct clogged up someplace on me.


----------



## blueevan77 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm new to this and was just researching Hashi' and ear issues. I have pain in one ear at a time and it comes and goes. I put Lavender essential oil on my ears (from what I've read I should always put it on both ears even if the other isn't hurting at that time). That helps most of the time. I was sure I was getting an ear infection due to the pain.


----------



## ashton (Sep 15, 2014)

I've started having ear issues just this week and it reminded me of this thread! I am going to try to lavender oil and see if that relieves it. It doesn't hurt, just annoying. It is really prominent when there is a loud, bass-y sound going on, like a big truck driving past my office at work or the fan in the restroom.


----------

